# Give us a Like and check out our new website!



## tortadise (Mar 4, 2013)

We have been working oh so hard on our new website. I didn't like the old one so here is the new one. Still need to do ALOT of work but its up for the most part. Also give us a "like" on Facebook to help us get more awareness out in the community.

Thanks
Kelly

www.tortoisesanctuary.org


http://www.facebook.com/tortsanctuary


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't do â€œThe Facebook" but I liked your website.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Ken. Put a lot more effort into this one. Still a lot to do but its up and going.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 4, 2013)

I only looked at it on my phone and the important thing for me is it loaded fast without the unneeded animation many sites feel is needed to make up for lack of content. I can't wait to look at it on my iPad.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 5, 2013)

Well Have a look. Lots of drop menus and content. No need for animations when the purpose is to define who we are, what we do, and to provide some good photos and information. Glad it loaded fast and you liked it. Let me know if there is anything that stands out funny or needs improvement. We are still diligently working on it, and many more of our species to add.


----------



## Arnold_rules (Mar 5, 2013)

Web site looks good. I like the layout and good information presentation.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice Site Kelly, Everything opens up Quick, and the video loaded quicker than most do for me. In the Asian section the Manouria "read more" link goes to NOT Found, all the others worked fine. Keep up the nice work. I do face book, (not very well) but I stumble through it.


----------



## african cake queen (Mar 5, 2013)

cool, thanks.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 9, 2013)

Len said:


> Nice Site Kelly, Everything opens up Quick, and the video loaded quicker than most do for me. In the Asian section the Manouria "read more" link goes to NOT Found, all the others worked fine. Keep up the nice work. I do face book, (not very well) but I stumble through it.



Len. Not too sure why that is happening on the burmese brown page. We are working to get it operating. Thanks for pointing that out. It seems all the other species work just fine.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice. Great info and altogether great site.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Mar 9, 2013)

Love the site! Lots of great info.


----------



## sissyofone (Sep 6, 2013)

Done ..liked fb and website.

Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using TortForum mobile app


----------



## LisaTurtle (Sep 7, 2013)

Done  nice site and FB page!


----------



## kanalomele (Sep 7, 2013)

I like the site. It works well for me on my phone which is about 90% of my internet use. I have long since "liked" your fb page!


----------

